# Name That Tool...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm certainly not the most seasoned of the crew here at PZ but Gramps did give me a glimpse of what it was like "back in the day". Thought it would be cool to see a few odd or old tools that not everyone had a chance to see or use. So...dig out that old wooden tool box you haven't looked in for 20 years and show us what you got.

Here's my 1st offering. Not all that old (got this one in the late '80's). Know what it is? If you were in the C-Room last night you'd know.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

is it used to put the flange on tailpieces


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ding Ding Ding.....We have a winner. :clap:

As my friend Randy Hilton would say: IF there was a $100 prize a quick response, you surely would win.

OK...Next pic please...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK..This one is a lot older...


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

How did the flg tool work?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Slide the 1-1/2 tube over the cylinder. Unscrew the handle so the ball is not visible. Tighten the tube (with the tool inside) in a vise. Gradually tighten the handle while turning it clockwise. As you tighten the handle, the ball begins to protrude and create a flange on the end of the brass tube.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

the second tool appears to be some sort of mixing bit??


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> the second tool appears to be some sort of mixing bit??


the end looks like the end on an old fashioned ship auger


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> the end looks like the end on an old fashioned ship auger


You're on the right track. It is not a digging tool.

Another clue...Toilet Repair


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a flushvalve re- seater that goes into the end of a brace.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ding Ding Ding.....We have a winner. :clap:

OK Lead...we know you've some nugget of coolness layin' around that neatly organized shop of yours. Show us something we ain't seen in a long time.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Ding Ding Ding.....We have a winner. :clap:
> 
> OK Lead...we know you've some nugget of coolness layin' around that neatly organized shop of yours. Show us something we ain't seen in a long time.


 I only post the clean pics. It's a real s$#t box right now. Let me look through my old crap.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK. No mystery here, just a cool item.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a set resurfacing tool that is made to connect to various types of valve bodies. That allowed you to keep the tool centered while exerting pressure by screwing it into the valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This should be an easy one...
I'll make the next one tough....:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm...I smell lead a melting.

Shaping the end of a lead pipe?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I didn't think those pliers would last long...

Good luck with this next one....
It's not necessarily a plumbers tool...
But I'll tell you it sure would be handy to have one especially if you did remodeling and service work...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Check this out. It's obvious it's a level. But it's made with a plumb bob. Cool.:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> ...It's not necessarily a plumbers tool...


Old style cat's paw? Nail remover?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Wire cutter/stripper?????????


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Old style cat's paw? Nail remover?


It is a nail remover...

Kind of unique because it is also a slide hammer so the jaws can be driven into the wood to grab a deeply set nail. The slide hammer can also be extended out for additional leverage when pulling.

It was made by The Bridgeport Hardware & Manufacturing Corp.

You can see it on page 32 of this catalog...
http://www.roseantiquetools.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/bridgeportno.53.pdf
It sold for $3.25 when the catalog was printed...:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I actually have one of those Redwood.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> I actually have one of those Redwood.


Good tool huh.... :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's another one...
A bit newer though...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Yankee Screwdriver


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Isn't it a Yankee Push Drill? :laughing:

Bits are in the handle...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The ones I've used were actually screwdrivers. :thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's one, it should be easy. It was new to me when I saw it and I thought it was cool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's for a basket strainer on a commercial sink


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> OK..This one is a lot older...


what was this one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> what was this one?


That is one of my favorites from Gramps. It's a seat resurfacing tool for Douglas flush valves.

Goes with these....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Very interesting thread. Learning alot from this one.


----------

